# Three days away from hell or the high waters!



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok well its coming to the wire I will be in face with the mean girls and ME! kinda scared but what do ya do... this is the time she will have all her friends around and I will be riding solo. I cant lie and tell you I am excited to go camping with some *****es! its going to be like the movie mean girls! hahahaha. I dont know how to play the nice game anymore like really is it better to be the "better person" cause seams like everytime that happends I am the one that is screwed.. 

Is messed up that she did me wrong and I am paying for it how is that.. and when the hell does Karma step into play.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

you are going??


----------



## castingabout (Mar 22, 2011)

Karma pops up when we least expect it, Sunflower. The shame is, we're not usually around to see it happen, but trust that it will. Karma is a *****!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes I am going... 

And I know Karma comes well we all hope so but you are never around to see it happen  maybe I shouldnt wish bad things on people. I would be fine with her if she wasnt such a beast to me! I guess we will see how things go if she has her possy with her this weekend it will be bad for me and I may go home Friday!


----------



## castingabout (Mar 22, 2011)

I mean to say that Karma is a B***h!

It's fair, though.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope you sexy it up and hold your head high girl, and give her no reason to doubt that you are strong, confident sexy woman!!!!! You choose to go, bring it!!!! Don't stay by your camper and read, BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I am going cause we always went this was our familys thing every easter! so why should I not go... She cant come and take over my old life screw her ya know what I mean. She should hide not me she should be ashamed not me. And some how she has turned it! but I gotta bring it back and thanks for the confidence!


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

ahem....google "reprobate minds"

see what ya come up with.

heres a hint/clue/synonym:










_______________JUST.....D's________________!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

are you saying I am a corrupt person and i dont believe in god?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you going on the trip where she will be Sun?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

well I am going cause my whole family wants to. I need to push aside my stupid dumb fear or just face it head on. I know this is crazy or you all think that I am crazy but I cant be a sissy! as for the mean girls I guess just keep my head up let them talk crap about me. Cause I guess that would be jelousy talkin right. I will just let her make a fool of herself if she is rude I will just walk away not give her the upper hand!


----------

